# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.02.02 released

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.02.02 is out!*   Once again we are pleased to introduce world's first unlock solution 
for a few groups of new smartphones.    *Qualcomm platform update:*  1. Added World’s first *Direct Unlock* feature for the following Alcatel smartphones: *♦ One Touch Idol 2 OT-6016
♦ One Touch POP S3 OT-5050
♦ One Touch IDOL 2 Mini S OT-6036
♦ One Touch Idol 2S OT-6050
♦ One Touch POP S9 OT-7050*  2. *Azumi A35* has been added to the list of supported models.   *MTK platform update:*   1. First in the world added Yoda’s method of *Direct unlock / Get unlock codes* for: *♦ Bmobile Ax515* (MT6575)   2. The following models have been added to the list of supported: *♦ Avvio 765* (MT6572) *♦ BLU Jenny TV 2.8 T166T* (MT6260) *♦ Bmobile Ax515* (calculate unlock code by IMEI)   *All the listed above new models and features are supported by full version of Smart-Clip2. 
Visit الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] to find out a functionality and models supported by each PACK.*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

